
Show HN: DuckDuckGo Images Search API – Written in Python - bootcat
https://github.com/deepanprabhu/duckduckgo-images-api
======
cyborgx7
Is this scraping or accessing the actual API? I know DDG has some limitations
to what it will give throught its official api with how it partially licenses
its search results.

